# Vicmarc VL100 Lathe for Sale



## JohnBerk (27 Sep 2011)

Hi All,

I am selling one of my trusty Vicmarc VL 100 lathes. It has a 1” x 8tpi spindle – unlike the usual 3.3 x 33mm – and has floating switchbox, attachable by its magnetic back to a metal surface of your choice. It will come complete with a Vicmarc chuck. New this package would cost around 2000.00. I am looking for offers in the region of 1100.00 and would be happy to throw in a days tuition to the collector of the lathe.

Any questions and offers either email or phone me .

Cheers, John.

See my website for contact details


----------



## Blister (27 Sep 2011)

What web site :?: 

:mrgreen:


----------



## JohnBerk (27 Sep 2011)

When I tried to include it, it was refused, do not know why. My phone is 01455 557398
Cheers John.


----------



## Blister (27 Sep 2011)

Did you try a direct link ?
or through your profile ?


----------



## jpt (27 Sep 2011)

Could be this one http://www.johnberkeley.co.uk or this way in which is more fun http://www.johnberkeley.biz/

john


----------



## CHJ (27 Sep 2011)

Website Link:


JohnBerk":2dhl8dze said:


> When I tried to include it, it was refused, do not know why. ..Cheers John.


*
John*, the anti spam filter prevents inclusion of off site URL's until you have completed at least three posts on UKW.


----------

